# Deca + test e dosage advice



## Jordy_cv3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi all,

Looking to do a deca and test e cycle in the next few weeks.

I have been told that 600mg/w test e and 600mg/w deca should be okay?

I will also be running adex @ 0.5mg a day and naps 50 for the 4 weeks kick start.

This is my second cycle my first was a test e only cycle which was 600mg/w

If anyone has any advice please comment back thanks!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Hello mate, cant offer any advice but interested to see how you get on with this, will you be keeping a log ??

Planning my second cycle ATM and had considered something similiar.

I take it your going for an all out bulk ??


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

A lot of people like to run the test higher than the deca mate. Deca shuts you down pretty hard and you want to be avoiding any flop issues!

Others say as long as you are running test then deca can be run higher no problem. To err on the side of caution I'm running tri-test @800mg pw and deca @ 600mg pw. for my next cycle.

Sure others will be along soon with more informed advice mate


----------



## Jordy_cv3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cheers for the advice, yes Im just looking to put on more mass not to bothered about being shredded yet as I can cut with clen and the right diet if need be.

I was thinking doing sus 300 and deca 600 but been told test e would be better in this case.

Would you recommend running adex while on the full cycle what are the positives of running it?

Cheers


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Sounds fine I see no issues at all


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Why would you go from running 600mg of one compound as a first cycle to doubling it to 1.2g of test and deca. Did you not gain on your first cycle? If you proceed with your proposed cycle, what will you do for your third cycle 1.5g of test and 1g of deca?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

If I were you I would keep to a 2:1 ratio of test: deca I dont like running anything higher than Test.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Why would you go from running 600mg of one compound as a first cycle to doubling it to 1.2g of test and deca. Did you not gain on your first cycle? If you proceed with your proposed cycle, what will you do for your third cycle 1.5g of test and 1g of deca?


From what i understand he's running the same ammount of test per week (600mg) but adding another compound at 600mg a week.

Dont really see the problem with it, i personally would bump the test up to 800mg per week.

my first cycle was 600mg test and my next cycle is 800mg test and 600mg deca, cant really fault it much mate, deca could be slightly lower but it's easier to work out as it's 300mg per ml hence 2ml


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

So he's never ran deca before and not to mention the added problem of gyno and how to battle it now deca is involved, rather than test the water with 300mg of deca, fcuk it just throw in 600mg. I just think its dumb, but horses for courses why not go with 1g of test 1g of tren per week and 100mg of dbol per day for 4 weeks as a kickstart


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I wounder what his back ground is he may have been training 5yrs+ with a fair bit of muscle mass on him so his proposed cycle may be good for him if not i'd say stick to 600mg and 300mg deca to test the water but saying that you'd could do with a more experienced person to be able to tell you if it would be worth doing the deca at that dose as I have never run deca before.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> So he's never ran deca before and not to mention the added problem of gyno and how to battle it now deca is involved, rather than test the water with 300mg of deca, fcuk it just throw in 600mg. I just think its dumb, but horses for courses why not go with 1g of test 1g of tren per week and 100mg of dbol per day for 4 weeks as a kickstart





1010AD said:


> I wounder what his back ground is he may have been training 5yrs+ with a fair bit of muscle mass on him so his proposed cycle may be good for him if not i'd say stick to 600mg and 300mg deca to test the water but saying that you'd could do with a more experienced person to be able to tell you if it would be worth doing the deca at that dose as I have never run deca before.


I was gonna run deca at 300mg pw but was advised that it's not really worth running at anything below 500mg.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> So he's never ran deca before and not to mention the added problem of gyno and how to battle it now deca is involved, rather than test the water with 300mg of deca, fcuk it just throw in 600mg. I just think its dumb, but horses for courses why not go with 1g of test 1g of tren per week and 100mg of dbol per day for 4 weeks as a kickstart


I love it when the wisdoms of extensive experience and knowledge come out to advise people it's great, you get posts just like this one.

I can understand the logic your implying but is it. Really such a 'dumb' cycle to do? If you look at it properly it can be considered a mild to average one at most..

600mg of test no big deal at all he's already run this dose so knows exactly how he reacts and what to expect, IMO is up that slightly to 750mg.

600mg deca again not excessive my any means look back at doses guys used to run this at and with no test and you will see what I mean. It takes a long time for deca to get going and as most guys run 12-14wm cycles make the most of it while you can. And for ease of planning first time on it why not just do 2ml so 5-600mg.

The guys not a fool so he will be running a AI on cycle at whatever dose he requires and maybe HCG let's not forget deca hardly aromatises so it's added risk of gyno as you point out suddenly seems pretty insignificant, chance of proclatin gyno are also small may e wouldnt hurt to have some ancillaries on hand for this just incase.

Decent course in my eyes should yield some nice results, hope the op enjoys it.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Is it really dumb? IMO yes running well over a gram per week for a second cycle is! Its not my body though do crack on


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

I would start myself with 750mg test e and around 400mg Deca.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Personally I run deca higher than the test.

There is no rule that says cycles have to constantly increase to be effective. If that was true where would I be now after the best part of 3 decades at this game? I currently running a much lower cycle that my previous one but expect to get gains just the same.

All aas shut you down. In real terms deca is no better or worse than any other compound. Watch your diet and run hcg throughout and most people will be fine. Deca is a particularly side free compound.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Is it really dumb? IMO yes running well over a gram per week for a second cycle is! Its not my body though do crack on


It's not as straight forward as 1.2g a wk, it's to different compounds! Total combined dose means nothing! If it was 1.2g of test then yes I'd agree well OTT.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Of course it matters. Otherwise why not all just run 400mg of tren, 500mg of test, 50mg of dbol per day, 400mg of deca per week all washed down with some anadrol. All average doses in their own right. But there different compounds so it doesn count as a big fcuk off dose. This is just silly. BTW I've ran deca on its own at 600mg per week. it made by BP go to 160/110


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Ahh I see you did the 'stupid' thing and banged 600mg of deca with no test and it didn't take to well, so it must just be stupid full stop for every one!

well there's no educating some so I'll leave you to it


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Ahh I see you did the 'stupid' thing and banged 600mg of deca with no test and it didn't take to well, so it must just be stupid full stop for every one!
> 
> well there's no educating some so I'll leave you to it


LOL Why is doing deca on it's own stupid. There was me thinking doctors prescribed it on its own. You do not need to run test with deca, you really are clueless


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> LOL Why is doing deca on it's own stupid. There was me thinking doctors prescribed it on its own. You do not need to run test with deca, you really are clueless


Yes your correct I obviously don't have a clue!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Pain2Gain said:


> I love it when the wisdoms of extensive experience and knowledge come out to advise people it's great, you get posts just like this one.
> 
> I can understand the logic your implying but is it. Really such a 'dumb' cycle to do? If you look at it properly it can be considered a mild to average one at most..
> 
> ...


good advice there Pain,as I said in my post stick to what the OP planed or test the water with 300mg but with asking if someone with more experience on deca could say if that would be worth it and you came through with a good answer so it's good to know if I thiong of using deca in my cycles


----------



## DaveCl (Sep 2, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> LOL Why is doing deca on it's own stupid.


I did once. Never again.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Pain2Gain said:


> Ahh I see you did the 'stupid' thing and banged 600mg of deca with no test and it didn't take to well, so it must just be stupid full stop for every one!
> 
> well there's no educating some so I'll leave you to it





SwAn1 said:


> LOL Why is doing deca on it's own stupid. There was me thinking doctors prescribed it on its own. You do not need to run test with deca, you really are clueless


This is a quote from a popular site, there is a chart I haven't copied but I'm sure you get the gist of it I've just quickly copied it for my convenience and I'm not sure how accurate they are but I'm very sure their not far from the truth. So no I very much doubt Pain2Gian is clueless and has valid points

"the major reason that Deca is such a suppressive drug when it comes to your natural testosterone levels. We can see from the chart below that a single measly 100mg injection of Deca Durabolin caused a total (100%) reduction of natural testosterone levels, and it took roughly a month to return those testosterone levels to baseline! All from 100mgs of Deca!

The moral of this story? Always use Testosterone with your Deca Durabolin!*"*


----------

